
Rethinking the Rise of the West and the Industrial Revolution (2002) [pdf] - dave446
http://www.csun.edu/~jaa7021/hist531/Goldstone%20-%20Efflorescences%20and%20Economic%20Growth.pdf#
======
ableal
[PDF is a bitmap scan, I transcribed a couple of phrases that interested me.]

"""

Across the map of Europe, only two regions even approach the ideal of a
centralized nation state united in language, religion and collective cultural
identity: France and Portugal. With regard to France, however, it is
questionable whether the unity of elite and national culture truly held. [...]

In short, a tour of Europe ca. 1700 reveals only one society that is oriented
to a national centralized state, harmonized culturally and linguistically with
its people, and that is Portugal (although even that somewhat diluted by the
size and wealth of its Brazilian colony). [...]

"""

